# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Mạch tổng hợp "all in one" (1 BOB & 3/4 Driver TB6560) dùng với Mach3, KCam, EMC2

## CKD

Mạch tổng hợp *all in one* (1 BOB & 3/4 Driver) dùng với Mach3, KCam, EMC2 v.v...

Có rất nhiều bạn đã mua & dùng loại mạch này. Có rất nhiều thiết kế (mình gọi là biến thể) nhưng chung quy lại thì chỉ có 1 sơ đồ chủ đạo. Mỗi mẫu chỉ phát triển theo kiểu thay đổi bố trí linh kiện là chính, phần sơ đồ mạch cũng như thành phần linh kiện thì gần như giống nhau hoàn toàn. Mạch mắc một số lỗi nhỏ có thể ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác khi sử dụng.
Lỗi này đã được mình kiểm tra, cũng như vài bạn trên internet cũng đã kiểm tra và đề xuất cách thức tự khắc phục. Lỗi được xác định là trạng thái các đầu vào (en/step/dir) đều sai trạng thái, dẫn đến việc mạch chạy không ổn định, sai hoàn toàn trạng thái active low/high.
Link hướng dẫn tự xử lý cái lỗi này  :Big Grin:  http://www.homediystuff.com/fixing-a...-tb6560-chips/ Chi tiết vấn đề này mình sẽ đề cập sau.
Nhìn chung lỗi này không quá nghiêm trọng, chỉ làm giảm độ ổn định & chính xác khi vận hành.

Với vài anh DIYer ở VN mình cũng đã cho ra đời và thương mại các sản phẩm có tính năng tương tự. Những sản phẩm này mình chưa được trải nghiệm nên không kết luận là có chung bệnh với mấy mạch do chị na (như đã nói ở trên) sản xuất hay không.

Đầu tiên là cái mạch rỏ hơn tí.


Sơ đồ khối đấu nối


Vài góc nhìn khác (ảnh lượm từ net)




Với cái board "all in one" này (1 BOB & 4 driver) thì nó gồm mấy thứ:
BOB
- Có dùng mấy con 74HC14 dùng làm chức năng đệm tín hiệu.
- Mớ opto cách ly dùng cho tất cả các In/Out (kể cả chức năng step/dir) mà chỉ dùng PC817 nên có thể tốc độ chậm, chưa nói mấy con rẻ tiền của chị na thì tốc độ làm việc ổn định của mấy con opto này khá là thấp.
- Có 7812 & 7805 dùng ổn áp từ HV xuống còn 12V & 5V (nuôi luôn mấy con 74HC14).

Driver
- Dùng mấy con TB6560AHQ làm stepper driver. Nên thông số phần công suất cũng như các chế độ làm việc là của TB6560.

Tóm tắt vài thông số:
- Giao tiếp qua cổng LPT 25pin.
- Điện áp làm việc 12-36V DC (_khuyên dùng 24V DC, 36V nguy cơ bốc khói TB6560 rất lớn_).
- Vi bước: 1, 1/2, 1/8, 1/16
- Dòng làm việc: 0.75 - 3A.
- Có thể chỉnh chế độ Decay.
- Có 1 output Relay.
- Có opto cách ly, nhưng lại dùng chung khối nguồn nên độ an toàn cũng không được cao lắm.

----------


## CKD

Sơ đồ của 1 chú 3 axis, 04 axis thì cũng gần tương tự.


Sơ đồ của 1 biến thể


Chân cẳng thì thế này, tính theo chân LPT, mạch 4 axis, *hơi bị rối*..
Pin 01 - X Dir
Pin 02 - Relay
Pin 03 - Z Step
Pin 04 - X En
Pin 05 - Z En
Pin 06 - Z Dir
Pin 07 - Y Dir
Pin 08 - 4 Dir
Pin 09 - 4 Step
Pin 10 - input
Pin 11 - input
Pin 12 - input
Pin 13 - input
Pin 14 - Y Step
Pin 15 - NC
Pin 16 - X Step
Pin 17 - Y En
*Pin 18-25 GND*

Chân cẳng thì thế này, tính theo chân LPT, mạch 3 axis, cũng hơi bị rối..
Pin 01 - X Step
Pin 02 - Y En
Pin 03 - Y Dir
Pin 04 - X Dir
Pin 05 - Z Step
Pin 06 - Z En
Pin 07 - X Dir
Pin 08 - Y Step
Pin 09 - Relay
Pin 10 - input
Pin 11 - input
Pin 12 - input
Pin 13 - input
Pin 14 - X En
Pin 15 - NC
Pin 16 - Ex output
Pin 17 - Ex output
*Pin 18-25 GND*

----------


## CKD

Tổng hợp các bài viết (link) cho việc MOD (fixed) lại cái board này, giúp cho nó ổn định và chính xác hơn.

- http://www.homediystuff.com/fixing-a...-tb6560-chips/
- http://www.homediystuff.com/fixing-a...s-page-2-of-2/


- https://retromaster.wordpress.com/category/robotics/


- http://www.cnczone.com/forums/genera...-software.html




Sơ đồ tổng quát 01 axis

----------


## CKD

- http://dreammakercnc.blogspot.com/20...is-driver.html


- http://www.cnc-arena.com/en/forum/ho...110986-48.html

- http://bdyssh.ru/dorabotka-kontrolle...er-blue-board/

----------

Ngô Thanh Tú, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Mấy anh tây FIX cũng không ích












Khuyến mãi thêm cái clip all in one TB6560 phối ghép với Arduino UNO GRBL

----------

anhcos, lyakhuong, taih2

----------


## nhatson

mod banh chành

----------


## tranphong248

Chào các bác trên diễn đàn, chào bác CKD mình có ý định dùng loại BOB tích hợp 3 drive (TB6560) sử dụng Mach3 cùng với motor bước size 57 dùng cắt xốp, như vậy có ổn không, xin cho lời khuyên.
Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## CKD

Mấy dự án nhẹ nhẹ thì dùng tốt ác ạ.
Đạt hiệu quả ngon bổ rẻ.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

Thấy Bác CKD có nói ở Sa đéc có bán mà nhiều không vậy bác
Thank
mà bác cho hỏi thêm dùng bob này thì nguồn mấy V mấy A là hợp lý
Cảm ơn

----------


## CKD

Cái gì ở Sadec vậy?

All in one thì dùng 24-36V. Bao nhiêu A thì phải xem motor thế nào. Tốt nhất >10A và không dùng nguồn tổ ông cho LED.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

Cái All in one đó bác
Thanks bác, có dịp ghé an giang cafe 8 nhe

----------


## CKD

All in one thì sadec làm gì có bác. Nói có thể có là mấy con regu trên cái BOB kìa.

----------

